# The new theory test



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi all
Just tried the new thoery test got 46 out of 50
you need 43 out of 50 to pass
not as easy as i thought it would be
Makes you realise how out of touch with the highway code you can get

To have a go register here http://www.theory-tests.co.uk/register/
no charge and you can do 2 car test and 2 motorcycle tests for free

It will be good to see how others fair

Alan H


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Just did the test and got 44 from 50,so just scraped in.Phew. :lol: 

steve


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Tried it last night - 48 out of 50. I must try the others as I have a motorbike licence but haven't ridden one for years.


Viv


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I've just tried it and got 43, not bad saying I can't drive :lol: 

Anne


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I got 47 for the car test and 44 for the bike test. The question regarding chest compressions on the bike test is wrong. The rate is 30 per minute

dave

656


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I got 47, only one I didn't really know was the continuous white line one at the side of the carriageway. Won't say here what the correct answer is. I failed the other two as I didn't read the questions properly (honestly!).

Not too bad I feel for one now on the wrong side of 70!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

What fun! Some of the options were really hilarious.

I got 46 - I failed on the level crossing, supervising learners, involved in accident (got 3 out of the 4) and a white line one (I read it wrong  )

Thanks for posting this, Alan  

Gerald


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

I've just taken the first of these tests and scored 47. I swear the 3 it failed me on I had answered correctly!


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

I've now just done the motorcycle test and failed on four which I DEFINITELY answered correctly.
Heaven help learners if this the way the real theory test works!


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Just had a go got 45 the wife got 43 so we both passed


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Invicta

White line at the side is "edge of the road marker".

Just got 50 out of 50, but i do teach it for a living :lol:


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

fdhadi said:


> Invicta
> 
> White line at the side is "edge of the road marker".


I didn't want to post the answer on here fdhahi and spoil the 'fun' for those taking the test!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Wowee! Just scored 50/50 and no passes! Nothing on trams though!

Question: you are driving down a main shopping street in your little car when an old lady suddenly appears in the middle of the road. Do you...

a. Brake and steer to the left of her?
b. Brake and steer to the right of her?
c. Brake and keep a straight course?


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Mmm 48/50, wish they had an HGV one....too late for me now, I've had the licence for too long, but never hurts to jab your brain cells into use now and again.......


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Just as an afterthought, in this day and age of "BIG BROTHER" is watching you and you have filled in all your details so as too register and one does the test and fails badly, does that mean you may get a visit from someone telling you, you should not be driving :wink: 

Bob


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Let myself down, 49/50. Just shows how long it is since I last saw a level crossing.
Gerry


----------

